# Yah New Goggles Ordered



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Goggles Ordered!!










All new Spy - Orbit Snow Goggles - DCP Signature Model / Persimmon Blue Spectra Mirror lens.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Owww...those goggles are HAWT!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

I broke my Oakley's or I would not be buying anything 

I think I will enjoy them!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

niccccce i need new pair of goggles


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't know if they are universal spy lens. All I know is they are orange which I like in almost all conditions and have a mirror finish which my oakley's didn't have which I wish they did. And it is a nice subtle frame and band color with flashy lens which I really like


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I have/had the Orbit's with the orange/brown fade and mirrored bronze lens which was too dark for most days, so I had to buy an orange lens for low light days. The clarity of the lens on the orbit is flawless though and you get strong peripheral vision out of them due to the shape. The only thing that blows is that the clip for the strap broke while traveling out to Utah in my gear bag. Be careful with that and you should be fine and love the goggles


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

<---- I love my Spys. Good purchase.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Well... I had to buy a 2nd pair. I loved these orbits when I tried them on in Utah. Well maybe the brown fade ones and the DCP special editions are slightly different but they are a bit small. So I got a pair of Oakley's also.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

I´m fairly sure DCP´s signature goggles are the Omegas, but I could be mistaken. I have the 08 model of DCP´s goggs, and they are indeed Omegas, so well. I dunno. The Orbits are tiny, I concur on that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes... so I will just deal with their size in lower light conditions and run the oakleys on bright sunny days


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

I´d sell the Spys and buy an additional lense for the Oakleys instead. Low light conditions and a pair of small goggs as a combo is to me awful. One less thing to bother yourself with while riding at night.

Well, you don´t have to follow my advice, but my intentions are good.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

northern.no said:


> Well, you don´t have to follow my advice, but my intentions are good.


I think your intentions are about his sister... :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

northern.no said:


> I´d sell the Spys and buy an additional lense for the Oakleys instead. Low light conditions and a pair of small goggs as a combo is to me awful. One less thing to bother yourself with while riding at night.
> 
> Well, you don´t have to follow my advice, but my intentions are good.



Thanks. This I considered. But the oakley's I got are for extreme sunlight... bright sunny day. The Spy's are for "cloudy days".

I have a cheap pair of Oakley E Frames with clear lenses for night riding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

What lens are you using on your oakley wisdoms?


----------

